# Visit to Rapido factory.



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Has anyone managed to organize a visit to the Rapido factory in Mayenne? We are off down that way for the next two weeks & thought a visit would be interesting.


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

We went to the factory a couple of years ago - at their request- as we had an issue with the payload on our 9066df. Anthony Pfaff was the contact person then. He showed us around the factory but at that time stated they didn't normally do 'visits'. It was very interesting seeing the start to finish line-up. Hope this helps.


----------

